# National Fax Day



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thursday, September 20 is National Fax Day! Fax your Senators and Congressmen and urge them NO NEW CIGAR TAXES! 
Let's Hit Congress Hard and Fast! Take Action!

Thursday September 20-- Fax Your Senators and Congressmen!

Stop the Federal Cigar Tax!

Congress has decided on a framework for the Federal Cigar Tax proposal, but much work is left to finalize the legislation. Opportunities exist for further compromise.

As part of an inter-industry coordinated assault on Capitol Hill, September 20 will be NATIONAL FAX DAY to Congress. Spread the word! Let's him 'em hard and fast!

Come on CL brothers don't let this go away,this makes God only knows how many I have sent :support:

http://capwiz.com/rtda/issues/alert/?alertid=10150951&queueid=[capwiz:queue_id]


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've already sent my first batch this morning! Let's help these clowns re-paper their offices!


----------

